# Some pics of mantis species from East Asia



## yen_saw (Dec 29, 2009)

_Odontomantis planiceps_

Hatchling







Subadult female






_Leptomantella tonkinae _

L2











_Sinomiopteryx sp _

L1











_Statilia maculata _

L1






_Sinomantis denticulata _

Hatchling






Subadult











trying out new lens from a friend (Cannon macro 100 mm) still having problem with focus sorry.


----------



## sufistic (Dec 29, 2009)

Awesome species and photos bro!


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 29, 2009)

sufistic said:


> Awesome species and photos bro!


 Terima kasih Bro


----------



## ismart (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow! Great pic's yen!


----------



## mantisfart2 (Dec 29, 2009)

Great pics yen, nice to see some new mantis sp, just showed my girlfriend that last one, she said its going to give her nightmares :lol:


----------



## sufistic (Dec 29, 2009)

mantisfart2 said:


> Great pics yen, nice to see some new mantis sp, just showed my girlfriend that last one, she said its going to give her nightmares :lol:


Yeah Kev lol. It seriously looks similar to _Leptomantella sp._


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Paul  

I agree Kev that is one Halloween pic :lol: here are few more sinistic Sinomantis pics  
















Shaik that's right i thought it was Leptomantella sp at first but this species has more tibia spine counts than Leptomantella and the ootheca of this species looks like banana unlike the Lepomantella. Is amazing that they are not even in the same genus despite the similar appearance.


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 29, 2009)

Interesting species.


----------



## ismart (Dec 29, 2009)

The Sinistic sinomantis looks like it's really pissed off! :lol: It's got a nice :angry: look to it. I :wub: it!


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 29, 2009)

ismart said:


> The Sinistic sinomantis looks like it's really pissed off! :lol: It's got a nice :angry: look to it. I :wub: it!


yeah they have this evil look ^_^ kind of creepy!


----------



## Rick (Dec 29, 2009)

Very nice. Love the Sinomantis.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice pics of some interesting new species! Thanks for letting us see, Yen.


----------



## revmdn (Dec 29, 2009)

Awesome pics, as usual. Yeah, the Sinomantis is great.


----------



## gadunka888 (Dec 29, 2009)

the Sinomantis looks as if its going to battle godzilla lol :lol: love the eye color

i was listening to this while looking at the pics

 B) B) B)


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 29, 2009)

are you manual focusing Yen?


----------



## leviatan (Dec 30, 2009)

Love the Sinomiopteryx!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 30, 2009)

The second pic is a hoot Yen! :lol:


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks guys. All those babies are really small, i am getting cross eye after every photo session with these little creasure :blink:  

Yeah Tanner, it was using maual focus but did a poor job on focusing there


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 31, 2009)

I usually just set the amount of magnification I want and leave it be. moving the camera back and forth until I get it right. Than take the picture. But hey thats just me  

Quick side note, it seems photobucket is horribly compressing your images. I suggest creating a flickr account. Its free, and they keep the image quality high.

Also, Yen when the weather is better I would LOVE to see a picture of one of your nymphs outside  It will make the shots instantly better I guarantee it :mellow: :lol:


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 31, 2009)

yeatzee said:


> I usually just set the amount of magnification I want and leave it be. moving the camera back and forth until I get it right. Than take the picture. But hey thats just me  Quick side note, it seems photobucket is horribly compressing your images. I suggest creating a flickr account. Its free, and they keep the image quality high.
> 
> Also, Yen when the weather is better I would LOVE to see a picture of one of your nymphs outside  It will make the shots instantly better I guarantee it :mellow: :lol:


 Great! thanks for the tips Tanner


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 31, 2009)

No problem, its the least I could do. I look forward to some more shots of these awesome looking little guys!


----------

